# 2012 cruze lt - 6mt - problem after problem



## trance|ghost (Sep 25, 2012)

first post, and its here! hoping to get some advice for my wifes car - 2012 cruze lt, rs package 6 speed manual.

first and foremost I'm an import guy, strictly subaru's and nissans... and since day one we've had nothing but issue's with our cruze.

lets begin by the funky cluster
ever so randomly and oddly the cluster will get all glitchy, and speedo will begin to jump and climb into the 200 km/h range, when nearing a dead stop, does this far and few between, obliviously dealership cannot replicate problem

water leaks
horrible puddles in trunk, problem was resolved - rear window was not sealed correctly window was re-re'd problem solved, however whoever removed the glass scratched the pillar on the inside, horrible job, sound deadening was not replaced even after we requested it (did not want mold)

HORRIBLE transmission/clutch
clutch has begun to make a "twang sprung" sound randomly, as soon as clutch pedal is pressed to floor.. 1 out of 5 times, it goes... "BOOIINNG" sorry, this is the best way to explain this... the transmission rattles between gears so badly it sounds like its going to explode, I have never heard such an unrefined transmission in my life, and believe me.. subaru transmissions are usually considered the worst, on top of all these transmission problems, the shifter rattles so badly in 4th gear @ 2000 rpm any passenger in the car will notice it, I have attached a video of the horrible rattle, which the dealership (Barry Cullens - Guelph ontario) states is normal

cruze 4th gear rattle - YouTube

and most recently, the car now starts up on the main screen showing "SERVICE AIR BAG" this is the most recent issue.

I almost feel as if this car is a lemon, its been horrible since day one and it has caused much grief on my wife, her family has always stood by gm since day one, her father only buys gm vehicles, has worked for gm for 34 years... and this car is frankly just crap.

anyone else with similar issues? or is our car just a bad apple?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you contacted GM Corporate about your car's problems? If not, do so immediately.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome! 

Here's a rundown of the problems as stated:
1. The window glass sounds like a fluke, and one I'd keep insisting they make right. Having a scratched panel in the rearview mirror isn't nice. 
2. The cluster is a known issue that affects the 2011's and some 2012's. The fix is to replace the cluster. Try getting a video of it to show the dealer, and try to get some stopped outside in there too. 
3. Yeah, the 4th gear rattle is annoying, and perfectly normal. The best fix that's been found so far has been to replace the fluid with pretty much any synthetic synchromesh or 70w-80 GL-4 gear oil. I've done that on mine, and 4th only rattles a little bit every once in a while. Most of the time it's silent. The whole transmission is pretty noisy when shifting. 
4. I wonder if the glass installer didn't bugger your rear curtain airbags when installing the new glass. They're underneath that C-pillar panel.

Get after the glass installer to make it right, as it sounds like most of your issues can be traced to a subpar installation. 

I hope this helps, and let us know how things go!


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

I came from WRX myself, kind of a let down in the power and fun department, but it saves me about $200/mo in fuel/insurance/maintenance Off the top of my head, several of your issues are addressed by recalls or bulletins. 

PIP5044 covers the twang noise of the spring. The technician is to replace the clutch return spring, and deburr the spring anchor points.

PI0758A Covers the issue with the spedometer. A new ECM calibration addresses the issue. (as of august 1, 2012)

PIP5050 covers the 4th gear rattle. GM engineering is currently investigating the issue. (as of july 31, 2012)


> Verify that the vibration is present only in fourth gear. Note the engine revolutions per minute (RPM) and road speed that the vibration is present then shift to third and maintain road speed. If no vibration is present then reduce speed until the same engine RPM is obtained in third gear and verify no vibration. Do the same thing in fifth gear obeying local speed limits.



Sounds like you just happened to get one that has a few of the common problems. I'm a technician at Chevrolet dealership, and have had to do several warranty repairs on my own car. 
*

*


----------



## trance|ghost (Sep 25, 2012)

yeah I sold my wrx and sr/240sx, not to drive the cruze, this is more so her car then mine.. I just need to tone down the toys at the moment.

as for the glass job, the car has been to the dealership twice for water leaks, I warned them about replacing the glass (believe it or not, I was in the automotive glass industry for 7 years) the scratch is actually on the paint, on the last pillar where it drops down into the window about an inch long, most normal people probably wouldn't notice it, however I did the job long enough it catches my eye every time, they messed up, and I rather not have them repaint the car, or that portion of the car.. my luck, it will get worse... the car also has paint blemishes in it from the factory!

the transmission is just awful, a car this new shouldn't have any rattles, not IMO at least. we've mentioned these issues at the dealership only to get blown off, and told "we could not replicate it" or "its normal"

coming from Subarus customer service to this, blows my mind.


----------



## trance|ghost (Sep 25, 2012)

btw, quick response! helpful bunch!

similar to subaru community... wasn't expecting that to be totally honest!

thanks guys


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I reiterate - open a service complaint with GM Corporate and stay on top of them. It's amazing how much better dealerships get when mothership GM is watching. While you're at it, find a different dealership.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

Stacy will chime in shortly, and hopefully be able to help you with the claim.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

trance|ghost said:


> first post, and its here! hoping to get some advice for my wifes car - 2012 cruze lt, rs package 6 speed manual.
> 
> first and foremost I'm an import guy, strictly subaru's and nissans... and since day one we've had nothing but issue's with our cruze.
> 
> ...




trance|ghost,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I understand your concerns and frustrations with this. Unfortunately I am only able to assist customers in the US. Have you been in contact with GM of Canada in regards to these concerns? You can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Please keep me posted on your progress with GM of Canada and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## AJM11 (Aug 21, 2012)

trance|ghost said:


> yeah I sold my wrx and sr/240sx, not to drive the cruze, this is more so her car then mine.. I just need to tone down the toys at the moment.
> 
> as for the glass job, the car has been to the dealership twice for water leaks, I warned them about replacing the glass (believe it or not, I was in the automotive glass industry for 7 years) the scratch is actually on the paint, on the last pillar where it drops down into the window about an inch long, most normal people probably wouldn't notice it, however I did the job long enough it catches my eye every time, they messed up, and I rather not have them repaint the car, or that portion of the car.. my luck, it will get worse... the car also has paint blemishes in it from the factory!
> 
> ...


It could be worse. I owned a Subaru Legacy GT for many years, and now own a Cruze LT Turbo. The service I got from Subaru was abysmal at best. The worst was when they charged me $1000 to replace leaking seals on the rear of the car. I had the seals sent to the dealer from someone I knew at the head office. The dealer confirmed they had all the parts, put my car back together. 3 months later my car was in the shop with failed wheel bearings because the leaking axle seals that the tech said didnt need to be replaced (even though I paid the $1000 to replace them and had the parts.) When I suggested that they would be covering the bill they laughed and said it would be $1000 repair bill (AGAIN!). Every experience I have had with the Chev Dealer I got my Cruze and Pontiac Torrent at has been great.

Sorry to hear about your problems with your Cruze, but no dealer network is better than another, you just have to find a dealer that actually cares about service.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AJM11 said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems with your Cruze, but no dealer network is better than another, you just have to find a dealer that actually cares about service.



So sad and true. There are GM dealers here in Denver that I wouldn't let breathe on my car, let alone work on it. I'll even payed to tow my Montana to a different dealership to avoid one of them when the engine coolant line split last winter.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jthod said:


> I came from WRX myself, kind of a let down in the power and fun department, but it saves me about $200/mo in fuel/insurance/maintenance Off the top of my head, several of your issues are addressed by recalls or bulletins.
> 
> PIP5044 covers the twang noise of the spring. The technician is to replace the clutch return spring, and deburr the spring anchor points.
> 
> ...


Thanks for providing this information. We've had many people complaining about the 4th gear rattle, so it's nice to know GM is working on it.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

